# Pamela David, "Wonder Woman"



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2010)

This TV reporter really knows how to increase her show's popularity. And  she sure knows how to look provocative. Her name is Pamela David.

She was born in Córdoba, Argentina on the October 6, 1978 and she moved  to Santiago del Estero when she was a child. Pamela entered many beauty  contests while in Santiago del Estero and won the regional contest for  the ‘Tourism Queen’ contest, later winning the national title and was crowned  ‘National Queen of Tourism in Argentina’. 

David moved from her town of  birth to Buenos Aires in 1998 to study Enterprise Management.  Uninterested by her university studies David dropped out of university  so that she could focus on a modeling career. After university David was  signed to the Ricardo Piñeiro Modeling Agency and received steady  assignments.

From *How to increase show popularity - Virtualfunzone*

David has also some acting roles to her credits, providing the Latin  voice for Pamela Anderson's animated character Stripperella in the  series of the same name. David also played the role of Rosario in the  Argentinean TV series 'Doble Vida' in 2005. 

David is also famed for  playing Wonder Woman in a much run commercial for Mexican superstore 'El  Palacio De Hierro'.

From *Pamela David - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## 8thangel (Dec 25, 2010)

Uh..... WOW, do they have her channel on DirectTV's lineup?  

She's absolutely SMOKIN hot!!!!!  

Thanks for posting


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)

them, massive milk bladders


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 25, 2010)

Gotta give it to her. That woman sure knows how to dress.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2010)

^ This.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2010)

Just imagine titty fuckin that rack.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Pamela David – Holytaco


----------



## KelJu (Dec 27, 2010)

Titties!


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 27, 2010)

One word .......... Banging !


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 27, 2010)

Somebody find that Wonder Woman commercial and link it!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Somebody find that Wonder Woman commercial and link it!








YouTube Video











_This _isn't her, though, is it?






YouTube Video











How about this commercial? Is that her?  Santa should have brought me bifocals for Christmas! 






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, she's a wonder woman alright!


----------



## KentDog (Dec 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 27, 2010)

She seems cautiously aware how rediculous her costume is


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

KentDog said:


> YouTube Video



lmao  Was that how the dress was designed to be worn or was that a "wardrobe malfunction"? Wtf? lol

"Designer Pierre le Foo Foo created this lovely gown to display that all-important left boob."


----------



## SYN (Dec 29, 2010)

She has the shoulders of an nfl quarterback.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 29, 2010)

SYN said:


> She has the shoulders of an nfl quarterback.



She could tackle me all night long


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2010)

SYN, she does have some broad shoulders. But she'd look almost absurd if she had breasts _that _size with very narrow shoulders. 



SYN said:


> She has the shoulders of an nfl quarterback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OfficerFarva, you have two choices! You can sack the quarterback or you can get the quarterback _in _the sack. Which is it going to be?

_ba dump bump_


----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

give me another test shot.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm don't know how to embed this video correctly, but scroll to the bottom of this page:
Pamela David Nude Pics

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## KentDog (Dec 29, 2010)

^Oh yeah, *NSFW*! LOL!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2010)

KentDog said:


> I'm don't know how to embed this video correctly, but scroll to the bottom of this page:
> Pamela David Nude Pics
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE!



Echoing the NSFW warning. 

Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## bbhorrigan (Dec 29, 2010)

nice


----------



## nhp01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh yeh ...She's really hot . Anymore of hers ... Thanks alot Sir...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd knock the bottom out of that.  Have a doctor put it back in just so I could knock it out again.


----------

